# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  پیدا کردن درایور کارت شبکه

## hidensoft

سلام
من یک کارت شبکه دارم که بطور خود کار از طریق لینوکس شناخته نمی شه . مارکش هم نمی دونم چیه از این مارک های قدیمیه . چون ADSL از این طریق به کامپیوتر وصله گفتند باید کارت شبکه نصب باشه تا بتونید به اینترنت با لینوکس وصل بشید. اگر امکان داره راهنمایی کنید. من تو تکنوتاکس هم پرسیدم ولی به جوابی نرسیدم امید وارم اینجا اینجوری نباشه

----------


## Ali_ix

معمولا روی chipset کارت شبکه یک مارک و مدلی خورده که از همون طریق میشه ردی ازش گرفت! کاملا unknown که نمیشه!
بعد از پیدا کردن مارک و مدل میتونید برای درایورش جستجو کنید.
به احتمال زیاد درایورش داخل kernel هست. و اگر الان شناخته نشده معنیش اینه به طور پیش فرض داخل kernel توزیع شما نبوده و باید آخرین نسخه کرنل رو خودتون دستی config و compile کنید.


حالا شما مطمئنی شناخته نشده؟ چجوری چک کردید؟

----------


## Inprise

بعد از بوت شدن خروجی dmesg رو با دقت بخون احتمالا مشخصات چیپست کارت شبکه ات رو میتونی اینطور پیدا کنی و اگر کرنل فعلی ات ازش حمایت نمیکنه به احتمال زیاد میتونی سورس درایور رو بگیری و برای کرنلت کامپایلش کنی که خودش اینستالش هم میکنه . فراموش نکن که برای کامپایل کردن اینجور درایورها وجود سورس کرنل ضروری هست و باید سورس همان کرنلی که داری استفاده میکنی رو هم بگیری و نصب کنی ( واقعیت اینه که در اغلب موارد فقط وجود هدر های همان کرنل کافی هست اما به احتیاط مستحب نصب کل سورس کرنل توصیه میشه . دقت کن که اگر از یک وانیل کرنل استفاده نمیکنی گرفتن سورس از kernel.org احتمالا به نتیجه نمیرسه و باید سورس دقیقا همان کرنل رو از مخازن توزیع مورد علاقه ات دریافت و نصب کنی )

----------


## saeedIRHA

این کامند هم مشخصات خوبی میده
lspci
مثلاً
Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller

----------

